
Wally: Facebook Bot that helps you get the most points from credit cards - emcro
https://m.me/wallythebot
======
derstang
Basically a bot rip-off of the similarly named Wallaby, which has been in the
market since 2012. [https://www.walla.by](https://www.walla.by)

